# Caesar's Creek saugeye



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Dayton paper said the saugeye fishing was "outstanding." Can anybody confirm this? I am thinking about going over in the morning with some crawler harnesses and other unmentionables and trying my luck....


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Caught 4 today. 3 were 16"-17", 1 was a Fish Ohio right at 22".

Oh and we killed the crappie ended up with 38 keeper crappie 10"-13".


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Weatherby,Nice! I have always wanted to haul the boat down that way and chase some eyes. With so much water i bet it can be a good challenge to figure out!
Bobby


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Went for 5 hours this morning and didn't hook a single eye. Caught a small bass and a punkinseed. What a disappointment. Used crawler harnesses, bass minnows etc and just cannot find them.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Here are a few pics. Sorry for the quality, cell phone camera.
































wright_714 you have a pm.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

didnt have to put my fat belly for everyone to see did you?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

muskieseeker said:


> didnt have to put my fat belly for everyone to see did you?


Got me a new screen saver!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice saugeye!! We are catching some but most are small. Crappie fishining very good,minnows and cranks. Temp 80, good visibilty.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Jarrod your not helping! We have had a pretty good couple of weekends. Last week the bass were on fire this week the crappie and saugeye were on fire. Hopefully next weekend everything will be on fire!


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I was there yesterday and today must have caught 20 saugeye with only one being legal it was 16 1/2 inches, I also caught crappie tons of them mostly 10 to 11 inches. I saw one jerk keeping the 10 to 12 inch saugeye hopfully the game warden will check his live well some day.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> I saw one jerk keeping the 10 to 12 inch saugeye hopfully the game warden will check his live well some day.



I think I would have said something to him.




> didnt have to put my fat belly for everyone to see did you?



I thought maybe your ugly face would distract them. 




> Got me a new screen saver!


Why would you want to break your computer?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

All that from a guy wearing a pink fuzzy top hat. 

We were at CC yesterday and the water is really clearing up. We got skunked but ran into some boys that said they'd caught about 15 bass.


----------

